# biker gesucht in osthessen HEF Fulda



## Horseslider (22. Mai 2007)

Hey MTBker suche mitfahren für marathon Touren in der Rhön Alpencross oder auch nur mal so planloss durch die Gegend.
Grüse Wolfgang


----------



## Bertman (23. Mai 2007)

Aus welcher ecke kommst du genau ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horseslider (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo hoffe das DAS DIE NACHRICHT ANKOMMT FINDE DAS HIER ZIEMLICH UMSTÄNDLICH; ALSO niederaula komme ich bin 44 fahre Liteville wie gesagt ist nicht so einfach jemanden aus der nähe zu finden um hin und wieder mal zusammen zu fahren trainieren und auch für Bergtouren zu finden freue mich wieder über antwort.W.


----------



## Horseslider (23. Mai 2007)

Bertman schrieb:


> Aus welcher ecke kommst du genau ?



Hallo komme aus niederaula fahre liteville bin 44 suche jemanden für Touren Marathon und alpencross.Grus W.


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Mai 2007)

Hey Wolfgang. Wie gehts? Wollte dich die Tage mal anrufen da ich Sonntag wieder in die Rhön fahre und eigentlich auch für ne Tour bleiben wollte. Viele Grüße aus Kassel, Juri


----------



## Horseslider (23. Mai 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Hey Wolfgang. Wie gehts? Wollte dich die Tage mal anrufen da ich Sonntag wieder in die Rhön fahre und eigentlich auch für ne Tour bleiben wollte. Viele Grüße aus Kassel, Juri



hey juri das ist ja ein schöner zufall bist du öfter hier auf der seite .auch viele grüse W.


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Mai 2007)

Ja, seitdem wir´s geschafft haben diesen Nordhessen Touren-Thread auf zu machen schau ich immer mal rein. Ich werd im Sommer bei meinem Onkel? in der Baufirma ein Praktikum machen und dadurch für ca. drei Wochen in Tann sein. Da könnten wir ab und an ne Runde heizen wenn Du willst


----------

